# Strikers ECNL



## Developmentfirst (Apr 15, 2017)

Interested in playing ECNL?

Contact the Strikers ECNL Coaches for Tryout Information:

2004: Hubert Busby - doc@strikersorangecounty.com

2003: Abner Rogers - arogers34@cox.net

2002: Terri Patraw - tpatraw@gmail.com

2001: Abner Rogers - arogers34@cox.net

2000: Terri Patraw - tpatraw@gmail.com


----------

